# Is this lutino a girl or a boy?



## Mvgfl (Jun 19, 2018)

Sunshine came home with us this past weekend and we are wondering if the pretty budgie is a female or male. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi there, welcome! :wave:

I want to say boy, BUT.. your pic is not ideal for accurate gender determination because of the lighting. Please submit new pics. Clear and close, in natural daylight. If it’s possiible to light up the room with natural sunlight, or take the cage near a window. 

We have lots of current and reliable information at Talk Budgies; healthcare, diet, behavior, housing, taming, and more. Our mission is to help owners learn the best care for their budgies. Please read through our Stickies posts at the top of the forum sections, as well as the articles in the Articles section. If you still have questions after reading, we’re here to help!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

What a pretty little budgie  I'm also going with boy but as mentioned, we really need better photos taken in natural light to be able to determine the gender for sure. 

Meanwhile, you have come to the best possible place to learn more about budgies. Be sure to read through all the budgie stickies and articles we have on here to stay updated on the very best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help!

We hope to see you and your little one around the forums! :thumbup: 

Cheers :wave:


----------

